# Doing it wrong feels so good.



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

I was at a point of my life where I wasn't happy with my job anymore, and I didn't care for the area I lived in. I decided to relocate to a coastal area and live on a sailboat. My wife and I have been researching boats for years. I applied for a transfer to another location to do the same form of work. I was chosen for the job and they wanted to have me start in about a month. So, there I was looking to clear out of our house, move 6.5 hours away, and buy a sailboat to move into. We made arrangements to see a 36 footer and the seller stood us up. We found this out when the owner would not respond to us after we made the drive down. Luckily, there was another boat that seemed like a "too good to be true" deal. The seller wouldn't give any details about the boat, but I figured, we might as well look at a boat since we made the drive. The boat happened to be the one for us. The vessel is a Nelson Marek GERAGHTY 41. Hold it right there! I know this is a "RACE ONLY" boat (refer to the title). This particular boat was the first G 41 built. The previous owners used it as a day sailor and a few times did some cruising in it. It was outfitted with some cabinets, benches, an "L" galley, and a V berth. They changed the rigging so it can be managed with 2 people. We bought the boat for a song. It was in the middle of a renovation, so the owner clipped some of the wiring. The floors are 1/2" M. Plywood templates since the balsa /teak were falling apart. I have some work to do on her, but I am looking forward to it. I would love to post pictures, but this site won't allow me until I have 10 posts...


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

Looks like a great deal! Sounds like you have your work cut out for you in bringing her back as a cruiser. It's hard to do while living aboard. And starting a new job too! Good luck and congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

The nice thing about your boat, is that it sounds like a blank canvas to create in the way that it'll serve you best.
That's good.

The bad part, is that you're kind of pressed for time with starting the new job, and needing a place to live. Living aboard is hard enough. Renovating your boat while living aboard and working a dirt-bound job is going to be a real PITA. Still, if you're patient and understand the limitations of living aboard, you'll get through it.

Best of luck!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

With a 7' draft that is definitely a boat for deep water. I hope your sailing location has all that. Where I sail it would severely limit the choice of harbors.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Kriss is right - that 7 foot draft would preclude you from sailing to a lot of neat places, especially in the Caribbean and Florida Keys.

Gary


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

I am on the Pacific coast, so I don't need to worry about the draft so much. The boat is very much like a blank canvas. I have ideas on what I would like to do. The PO's did some great things that I approve of, so I am already on track.

Back to the purchase of Blondie. I purchased the vessel from the previous owners, they cried a little when they knew it was not theirs anymore. We were talking about taking a sail with them so they could show us the ropes of our new boat. That didn't work out. I ended up having to take the (new to me) boat across the San Diego bay. I used the engine and cruised. Luckily I was a powerboat instructor for an agency years prior. When we arrived at my marina, my wife was excited and extremely nervous about docking. Our manager had 2 dock hands out on our finger docks. He told them that we were new to boating. I heard him shout over the radio "don't let them hit the dock!". Blondie is so light and nimble. She carries momentum a little more than I thought, but I was able to do a nice stop, 90 degree spin, and docked her in the slip with ease. So now, I have been living aboard for 20 days. overall, I love it! We picked the right marina. We had a "rough night" when the wind gusts reached 50+. I wasn't able to sleep much mostly because I was worried about the lines holding the boat. After I observed them, and attempted to keep the lazyjacks quiet for a few hours, I crashed out. This weekend I plan to find more out about my boat. I really need to give it a buff.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Skelly, You rock Man!! Best wishes to you and your wife and hope for blue skies, smooth seas and a gentle breeze at your back.


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## SSgtPit (Nov 14, 2015)

Skellington said:


> Thanks man!


Excellent story. I can see what you're doing in my minds eye and am looking forward to reading more of your posts and seeing some pics.

And this is now my 10th post, WhooHoo!!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Well, you are doing it! Good luck and let us see some interior photos as you go along.


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Great 1st arrival Skelly...a fine start to a long journey..best wishes and dontvforget pictures when you can!
Chriscod

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

Here are some pics of Blondie as purchased. The hulls are dark blue. Sometimes they look black.







Here are some pics of our first voyage. 8 NM across the San Diego Bay. We motored. :crying




She likes it!


And so do I.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice looking Boat, how about some inside pics. Its easier to use a Race Boat as a cruiser than to use a cruiser as a racer. All the adjustments are nice to learn sail trim and its always better to be able get where you're going faster, slowing down to smell the roses can happen at the end.


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

It's been a while. My sailboat adventure continues. I have now been on the boat for over a year and a half and it is still great. The wife and I both love it. I can now say that I know my boat well. Since the last post, many things have been done.

Besides the normal cleaning throughout, I buffed the hull. The LP paint is over 20 years old, so I don't think it looks bad for it's age.









I degreased and cleaned the Pathfinder Diesel engine (aka VW 1.9 NA). I removed the "repaired" and cracked Alternator bracket, and welded it correctly. and changed some belts and maintenance bits while I was in there.

















My AC system was actually still working, but I had one outlet that worked. I ̶r̶e̶m̶o̶v̶e̶d̶ ... well picked up the panel that was dangling by wires and stuck with brittle duct tape, and found that it was sketchy as heck. Check this out.








Yes the thing actually worked. Only 1 breaker was operational, and it would trip if you looked at it wrong. I bought a new paned and relocated it to it's stock location. I had to replace several of the wires that led to the outlets due to feet of corrosion within the wires. They would work, but I didn't like the resistance values I was getting. Replacement breakers:








Here's the side that I know you guys actually want to see.









I also changed out all the incandecent 12v bulbs with LED. I didn't want to pay crazy prices, so I went to frys and got the white lights with 4 diodes per light, wired them and affixed them into my stainless and glass fixtures. Lighting is 10x what it was, and my $13 power bill went down.

I bought a dingy. I used it to get around my boat to buff the paint (I know, I know, it's LP and you shouldn't buff it, but you have seen my before pics. I collected all the parts to to sail the dingy. I wasn't used to sailing with a lee board, so I lost interest. I then let it sit in the water and get filthy until I sold it for a great price, so a father and son could enjoy it. Smooth sailing Anne of Russia. 

























Lots of varnishing has been done on the inside of the boat, and a little on the outside.
Typical before:
















After 5-7 coats depending on area.


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

I have found out that this boat is hull #1 for its size. It was was once the flagship of the San Diego Yacht Club of Coronado. It is constructed of hand laid Epoxy glass topped with LP paint. I love it because there are no gelcoat issues. Also, the decks have no wood inside, so no mushy decks! I love my boat.
And since some people have asked, here are some interior shots of the boat. I don't have good ones of how it looked when I got the boat, but here it is all shined up. It isn't like most live aboard's boats, or cruising boats for that matter.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

You've done a lot of hard work and you're still excited! Those are good signs indeed. That's a nice looking boat, too. You should be proud. Happy sailing


----------



## Towguy (May 8, 2016)

Yes ,that's a great looking boat,cleans up real nice...good job...Ralph


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Those are some serious chainplates!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Talk about jumping in with both feet. One thing is for sure, if you tame that beast of a boat, you'll think all other cruisers have it "easy."

Good luck !


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

rbrasi said:


> Those are some serious chainplates!


They are really stout due to the solid ss. rod rigging. If you noticed, they are a bit inboard. They have to be strong due to the increased leverage the mast has on them. It does make getting around on the deck easy though.


SHNOOL said:


> Talk about jumping in with both feet. One thing is for sure, if you tame that beast of a boat, you'll think all other cruisers have it "easy."
> 
> Good luck !


TBH this boat makes life easy. Simplicity, quality materials, and a dang good design , makes maintenance a breeze. This early IOR boat was built very light for it's time, but you can tell that the makers hand built this thing with care. It's simple epoxy glass design is much stronger than I thought. Sailing is easy and fun too. The tiller (yes 41 foot with a tiller) is very easy to manage under sail. I have only sailed her on the super conservative side (IE slight luff in sails, spilling wind, no batons ) and it pulls 8 knots in low wind. I would need more rail meat and more crew to feel comfortable going any faster.


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

Spiffy!


----------

